# موضوع هام اتمني نتناقش فيه



## Obadiah (16 نوفمبر 2018)

نعمة لكم وسلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح 




لي موضوع أود طرحه ولكن لا اتمني الفهم الخاطيء للطرح فالغاية هو المسيح نور إسرائيل والأمم .  



أتعجب كثيراً من وجود عدد لا حصر له من الفتيات والسيدات التي لا يقيمن أي احترام أو خشوع لبيوت الرب إلهنا من خلال عدم ارتدائهن ملابس تليق بالسيد المسيح او بأمنا عذراء الطهاروت مريم .  



  راعي اختيار الملابس في خروجك ودخولك ...بلاش  الملابس والبنطلونات المقطعة دي ... وبلاش الملابس والتنورات القصيرة ..  خاصة وانتي في بيت ربنا ... انت حسنة المنظر لا تحتاجي لزينة ولا تحتاجي  لثياب خليعة كي تظهري جمالك .. جمالك يكون في حشمتك واخلاقك ..


يقول الرسل الأطهار  ( لا تزيني وجهك الذي خلقه الله لان كل ما خلقه الله فو حسن وما زيد  عن الحسن فهو يغير نعمة الخالق ) 



ويقول التلاميذ الاطهار ( ولا تشتهي  ارتداء الثياب الخليعة التي لا تليق الا بالزانيات) .... 



وغيرها الكثير من التعاليم الرسولية  التي لا اريد ان اسهب فيها هنا حتي لا يفهمني أحد بصورة خاطئة . 

 


أختي بنت المسيح من فضل حضرتك متحاوليش تضعي  صور شخصية ليكي علي الفيس بوك  لان في اناس  قذرة تستغل الصور دي 




واخيراً انا اسف علي تدخلي في شيء يعتقده الأغلبية أنه حريه شخصية مع أن ده اعتقاد فاسد - من وجهة نظري المتواضعة -  ..


 لكن  بكل محبة أخوية حبيت انصح نصيحة المسيح والرسل  ...الرب يحفظ دخولكن وخروجكن ...


 والسلام علي شعب المسيح .


----------



## Obadiah (12 ديسمبر 2018)

لماذا لم أر تفاعل واحد مع هذا المنشور ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2019)

بص يا ابضيه(مش عارفا اسمك بيتنطق كدا و لا غير كدا )
 اولا انت مش بتدخل  فى حريه شخصيه --انت بتقول رائيك --
انا ممكن اقول شىء فى الموضوع دا--- انا متربيه على يد ام إطاليه --
لكن هى فعلا ربتنى ان لكل مكان له احترامه-- و كلمه احترام هنا تعود على المكان نفسه من قدسيته و كمان تعود على الناس نفسهم و عادتهم و تقالدهم و العرف لدهم--
يعنى مثلا حتى لو انا مثلا بلبس كت و بنطلون مقطع مثلا  اللبس دا مينفعش البسه و انا نازله السوق او مصلحه حكوميه او عمل او كنيسه او جامع--
لكل مكان لبسه و لكل مكان احترامه -- لبس الخروج مينفعش يتلبس فى الشغل و لبس الشغل او الخروج مينفعش يتلبس فى السوق--و لبس الخدمه لازم يبقى مناسب للخدمه و الناس الى فيها-- لكل مكان لبسه --
 و دى من اهم الحجات الى ماما علمتهانى-- و علمتنى مخصوص انى انا شايله مسئوليه كبيره مدام على رقبتى الصليب--
يعنى الى فدانى و شال عنى العار ليه ابقى انا سبب فى نقده و نقد ابنائه!؟
و هى دى النصيحه الجوهريه الى اخذتها و من ساعتها ماشيه عليها-- رايحا كنيسه يبقى لازم اعمل حساب الرب و حساب عادات و تقاليد البلد و الشعب و المنطقه الى انا فيها-- رايحا خدمه فى مناطق محتاجه يبقى لبسى لازم يبقى ابسط ما يمكن ان يكون و يفضل اقل من اى توقع للى هيكون فيه الناس الى رايحنلهم---
و دائما الاعتدال فى كل شىء بيبقى هو الافضل---
و بعد ما الواحد يعمل الى عليه  يسيبها على ربنا لان مهما عملنا لازم هيطلعوا القطط الفطسانه هههههه عيب الورد انه احمر الخدين هههه
 اشكرك على الموضوع و مش عارفا انا كتبت ايه بالضبت لانى بنام هههه


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2019)

*اخي الحبيب*

*عندما لا تحترم بعض البنات او بعض النسوة مكان الصلاة والعبادة 
*

*اين هم والديها ( الكبار الموجودين معها في البيت ) وما هو دورهم ؟*

*واين هم رجال الدين في الكنيسة ؟ وما هو دورهم ؟*

*بعد ان اقرأ اجابتك يا اخي الحبيب سأجيبك على الموضوع*
*
*
*مع الشكر مقدما
*


----------



## Obadiah (14 يونيو 2019)

شكراً لأختي الفاضلة  - حبوا أعدائكم - علي التفاعل ...  "عوبديا" ومعناها عبد يهوه - ذي الإجلال والمجد - ... الرب يحفظ دخولك وخروجك مع أسرتك الكريمة . 



شكراً  أخي الفاضل - Paul Iraqe -  علي تفاعلك القيم .... أما عن تساؤلاتك 



اين والديها وما هو دورهم ؟ 



 يذكر شيوخ الكنيسة الذين ينتقدون الملابس الخليعة المنحلة لبعض  الفتيات أنهم عندما يعرضون انتقادهم علي تلك الملابس  لآبائهن وأمهاتهن فإنهم يقولون إنها " حرية شخصية " أو " مسايرة للموضة " .. 

 



وهذه هي الطامة الكبري حينما تجد سلبية من الأب أو الأم  وكأنما قد انطفيء فيهم روح الشريعة والناموس الإلهي وخمدت لديهم الغيرة والحمية علي بنات المسيح فهن بنات المسيح قبل ان يكن بناتهم ... ولا يلتفتوا لكلام الرسول الشهيد بولس "احفظ الوديعة" .


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2019)

Obadiah قال:


> يذكر شيوخ الكنيسة الذين ينتقدون الملابس الخليعة المنحلة لبعض  الفتيات أنهم عندما يعرضون انتقادهم علي تلك الملابس  لآبائهن وأمهاتهن فإنهم يقولون إنها " حرية شخصية " أو " مسايرة للموضة " ..




*شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على الرد*
*
*
*بالنسبة الى مسايرة الموضة او الحرية الشخصية هذه تون في الاماكن العامة وليس داخل الكنيسة اثناء القداس او الصلاة 
*
*
*
*طيب - هناك بعض الاعمال في الدولة مثل ( المستشفيات ) الكل ترتدي اللون الابيض ( زي موحد ) او المدارس او المعامل وغيرها من الاماكن التي ترتدي الزي الموحّد*
*
*
*لماذا يطبقون ويلبسون ( اقصد المسيحيات ) هذا الزي في تلك الاماكن ولا يحتشمون داخل الكنيسة ؟!*
*
*
*انا ارى انه لابد ان تكون هناك قوانين تضعها الكنيسة لذلك*
*بمعنى اخر يجب على الجميع (الحشمة في الملابس ) ومن يخالف يتم طرده من الكنيسة مؤقتا لحين يغير من مظهره*
*اما ان تترك الامور بهذا الشكل فهذا عين الخطأ القاتل*
*
*
*مرة اخرى*
*اقدم لحضرتك كل التقدير والامتنان على موضوعك الرائع*
*الرب يبارك لك تعب محبتك*
*تحياتي وتقديري*
:36_3_11:


----------



## Obadiah (20 يونيو 2019)

paul iraqe قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على الرد*
> *
> *
> *بالنسبة الى مسايرة الموضة او الحرية الشخصية هذه تون في الاماكن العامة وليس داخل الكنيسة اثناء القداس او الصلاة
> ...






بالصواب وبالحكمة أجبت يا أخي  بولس  ابن العراق البار ... 



والإنجيل و  تعاليم الرسل (الدسقولية) وقوانين الرسل وقوانين الآباء القديسين خلفاء الرسل استفاضوا في هذه الامور منذ القدم بقوانين وتعاليم صارمة.


 فأتمني العمل بها في هذا الزمن الذي أصبحنا نشرب فيه الإثم كالماء. 



  ربنا يتوب علينا ويشفي عصيان قلوبنا وتمرد أجسادنا وأرواحنا ويسحق الشيطان وجنوده تحت أرجلنا سريعاً  بقوة كلمتته الذي أشرق علينا بنور جسده . 



ويجعل من صوم السادة الرسل الذي نحياه في هذه الايام الجليلة بركة ونعمة وطهارة لأرواحنا واجسادنا .. آمين يا أيها الرب نور إسرائيل


 يا رب اشفي عصياني وعصيان أبناء وبنات شعبي .. آمين يا رب


----------



## Obadiah (22 يونيو 2019)

يوجد أخ من الاعضاء لا اعرف شخصه  ارسل لي تعليق ينتقد استخدام تعبيرات في  حديثي  مثل " أن بعض الفتيات ترتدي ملابس خليعة منحلة "   قائلاً : 

"" مش خليعه منحله -- قول قصيره او مش مناسبه --  خلى  بالك بماذا يتكلم اللسان -- لانه من فضله القلب يتكلم   انتقى و لا تدين  -- اعرض فقط المشكله او وجه اعتراضك-- ربنا يباركك و يعطيك حكمه و سلام  و  محبه "" 


 إذاً فسوف أقوم باستخدام وصف الرسل الأطهار والآباء القديسين - طالما لم يروق لك اسلوبي - فهل حضرتك تعرف بماذا وصف التلاميذ و الرسل والآباء القديسين كل من ترتدي أمثال تلك الملابس المنحلة ؟ 

قالت الرسل الأطهار في تعاليمها (( ولا تشتهي  ارتداء الثياب الخليعة التي لا تليق الا بالزانيات) ) 

وغيرها الكثير من نصوص الأوامر الرسولية وتعاليم الرسل والمراسيم الرسولية والنصوص الآبائية الكثيفة التي لا أريد ان اسهب فيها أكثر من ذلك في هذا الشأن لأنها غزيرة وصارمة تصل إلي حد الحرم من الشركة الكنسية . 

محاولة التقليل من حجم الخطية الكبيرة التي ترتكبها هذه الفتيات أو تلك السيدات  لا ينفي وجودها وعظم تأثيرها علي الأسرة المسيحية وعلي الأجيال الآتية التي من المفترض أن يتخذوا من أمثال تلك الفتيات او السيدات قدوة . 

فالتهاون والتساهل مع أمثال تلك الفتيات او السيدات لن يقتصر علي هذا الجيل بل سيمتد أثره السيء المنحل علي بقية الأجيال القادمة ... 

 إنما الغاية هو المسيح ... والمسيح قال إن أمثال تلك الكائنات هن مثل الزانيات .... انتهي ... فليغضب من يغضب ...

وبالتالي .. فالمنشور هدفه التوعية علي خطايا كبيرة ولكن للأسف الشديد لا نوليها أي اهتمام لمعالجتها والحد منها ثم القضاء عليها 

واسبابها هي عدم معرفة الايات والوصايا الكتابية التي تنهي عن ذلك لأن الكثير للأسف يضع الوصايا الكتابية في مرتبة ثانوية في حياته علي غرار القول العديم التقوي "فَلْنَأْكُلْ _وَنَشْرَبْ لأَنَّنَا غَدًا نَمُوتُ_!» " فلا وجود لخوف الرب في حياته  ...  وثانيهما هي  قلة التوعية الدينية من قبل الآباء والأمهات لأنهم بدورهم لا يعرفون أو إن عرفوا لا يهتمون تاركين الحبل علي الغارب للشيطان يعبث ببناتهم   ...

فما اطرحه هي فحص لبذار شيطانية نريد أن نقتلها في مهدها قبل أن يمتد أثرها  الشيطاني القاتل السام  المنحل علي بقية الأجيال من فتياتنا وسيداتنا .. 

فياليتكم تقدموا معي الحلول الكنسية والإجتماعية للحد منها ولتنحوا جانبا التركيز علي جمل أو تعبيرات شخصية هي أقل ما يمكن لوصف تلك الكائنات عديمة التقوي ...


----------

